# Where can I find Acetate paper?



## HiBYRD (Jul 9, 2007)

Where could I find acetate paper to register my prints? I do not want to go through the hassle of ordering things online, so what type of local stores would handle these kinds of supplies?

Or, is there any cheaper, more realistic substitute for registering prints?

Thanks!


----------



## aokusman (Jul 22, 2005)

What do you mean by registering prints?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

You should be able to get acetate from any office supply store (it's what's used for overhead projectors). It's not ideal for exposing screens if that's what you're using it for though.


----------



## IncT (Dec 15, 2009)

Solmu said:


> It's not ideal for exposing screens if that's what you're using it for though.


So why not share what is good for exposing screens?


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

You can use onionskin thru your inkjet and get good detail, even fairly decent halftones. Ive done it on my c88. some tracing paper is better than others so you have to figure it out yourself.
It will jam your printer easily so be careful.


----------



## victorfox (Jul 31, 2011)

hi. is acetate paper also available in sizes with a width above 24 inches and length above 1 meter? tnx


----------

